# Horse Show names?



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

It can be anything you want it to be! 
Something that describes your horse, maybe the stud the horse came from, a mixture of the sire and dam's names, or simply a phrase you like.
I don't really show my pony, but his show name when we brought him was Silver Ghost (he's a very light palomino) so we left it at that! 
You don't have to show your horse to have a show name!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about Bon Accord which means good fellowship or agreement.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Horse show names are just like... like a stage name! it says,"this is my horse, and heres your first opinion of him/her". My horse is Learning To Fly. We were going to change it to Ducati because he turns so fast and is so quick like a Ducati. Then my friends is Gossip Girl, because she talks ALL THE TIME. hahha a show name is anything you want! anything under the sun! it could be meaningful, it could be funny, it could be long, it could be short. it doesnt matter as long as YOU love it  hahaha


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom had a horse named " Real High". Many people made fun of his name bacause they always referednit to getting high ( -_-) but really it was because of his height. Hs grandfather was named Easy Jet and was a famous Quarter Horse racer 

Withnthenmare i have now,nshe doesn't have a registered name.. Bus she does have papers. I was thinking ( If I ever got to give her a registered name) of Miss Annie D . I call her Andie


----------

